# Best way to quit smoking?



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Last evening my mother told me the doctors said she would be on oxygen within 5 years EVEN if she quits smoking. Both of her parents died from smoking related issues. I have no comments about my mothers situation (I can't deal with that) but I do need to quit smoking.

I smoke 15 cigs / day. I've been smoking since I (25) was 14.
I know I have the WILL to quit but I just want to make it easier. I believe if I go "Cold Turkey" I'll go wonky. In fact I know I will 

What have you found that helped you kick the habit the best/easiest?

I would appreciate any answers.

Edit: Just so I can read this later. Sarah quit smoking for about a year and I gave her a smoke. She now smokes 5-7 cigs a day. "C'mon" i said. What an assholish thing to do.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Rev,

I have much to say on this thread but probably won't be able to keep things together for a good post tonight.

Suffice it to say, i used to smoke and quit. I was so good at it, i quit many times! The last time i did though (about a year and a half ago, in probably the roughest time of my life), was it for me. I seriously don't even have a little bit of the cravings anymore. Any other time i quit, i'd have the cravings to a huge degree. You're lucky that you live in Canada. Certainly the astronomical prices and the looks of disdain by your fellow Canadians will be enough to propel you to quit. When i was in asia for that period, smokes were the equivalent of $2 a pack, and i started up again. But i'm done for good now.

Anyway, what to do to help you. I found (and i think most people do) that i gained a large amount of weight in the first few months. If you can really put yourself into a "healthy" frame of mind, you can build on that. It's all about Mind Power. If you begin to find that you like the new "healthy" you, you'll grow more and more independent of the cigarettes.

As for specific things...well, water, wine, and sex work wonders. It sounds silly but they do. And lots of exercise. Anyway, i have to get going.

Rev, just for the record, doctors are VERY often completely off the mark. 5 years is a long time for anything to happen.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> well, water, wine, and sex work wonders


Drinking gives me panic attacks and I don't have anyone to have sex with. So I guess all I have to end my cravings is water. Doesn't sound too promising.

But Revelation, I too need to quit smoking. I agree with seb, it's all mind power. You just have to remind yourself everyday all the wondeful things about not smoking. You'll have whiter teeth, you'll smell goood, you'll breath better, have better skin, more money, etc. And the moment you quit, you're officially a non-smoker. When someone asks if you want to go smoke you can say, "No, I don't smoke." I read a good book on quitting by Alan Carr called "Easy Way to Quit Smoking". He gives good insight into it. For instance, all us smokers think smoking is so wonderful and feels so good. But it's not smoking itself that feels so good. It's the feeding of the addiction. Like scratching an itch feels so good. But if you didn't have the itch it wouldn't feel good to scratch it. You know? Good luck with it and I hope it works out for you. My dad just quit and he said its not as bad as everyone makes it out to be. And he sits around 24/7 with nothing to do in front of the tv idle, so if he can do it anyone can.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

There is a book by Alan Carr called, 'The Complete Guide to Give up Smoking.' You may have heard of it.

When my doctor suggested it to me, and because all kind of self-help books make my skin crawl, I dismissed it out of hand.

But we had a documentory over here about it and it was a real eye opener. The guy has a 95% instant success rate, and a 70% success rate in the long term.

It tells you simple, honest truths. For instance - how you are a slave to nicotine. How your addiction forces you to have a cigarette in the morning even if it's the last thing you want. And the terror you might feel, late at night, when you realise the shops are shut and you have run out of ciggys. Simple stuff.

But the biggy for me was this. However long you have been smoking - nicotine withdrawal (despite the horror stories you hear about people literally crawling up the walls) is very mild. Within two weeks, if you can last that long, the nicotine is out of your system.

So sayeth Martin. Who read the book, gave up for three weeks, then my friend died, I was diagnosed with Leaukemia, got divorced, and have been on 40 a day ever since!


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> So sayeth Martin. Who read the book, gave up for three weeks, then my friend died, I was diagnosed with Leaukemia, got divorced, and have been on 40 a day ever since!


40 a day?! How did you even find time to type that post?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well ive quit smoking twice. These where attempts that lasted any length of time not just the times i quit for a day or 2.

The first time i quit i was off them for almost 2 years. At the time i smoked atleast 40 ciggs a day sometimes more. I quit cold turkey pretty much but i was on alot of opiates at the time for both pain and pleasure. This more then likely is the reason why i had almost no withdrawal symptoms when i first quit.

I took up smoking again a few months ago when i was having a really rough time. I started out by only having a few ciggs a day but i worked my way up to about 30 a day in no time.

I havent had a smoke now in about a month or so. I quit this time by using zyban which seemed to help abit. I only used it for a couple of days because the cravings stopped being constant and the zyban was making me kind of wired.

I still get cravings now but they arent that bad. I find the best thing to do is try to put it out of your mind. That why i always found the patch and gum to be counterproductive. They only served as a constant reminder that i was quitting.

Exercise helps alot to especially when you feel all pissed off about not having a smoke. I got a punching bag so whenever i want a smoke i just beat the hell out of that for awile. It works wonders.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

I have a number of methods.

1.) ilaymybigfatgutonthekeyboardanddoasortofbellydance
2.) I type one handed
3.) I have a sucker and pole attached to my forehead and I headbutt the keys.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi
i gave up six months ago. i read the allen carr book ( easy to use brainwashing i thought), used patches and an inhaler. i'm still using the inhaler and do still want a cig from time to time but i can cycle for miles now. best of luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

I know a good way to quit. How about you just stop putting that cigarette up to your lips. Its not easy, its not going to be easy but its the only way your ever gonna quit. Just do it.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Rev ( and regards to Sarah),

I smoked almost 30 years...the last 10 or so, 2 packs a day.

I quit almost 7 years ago. They just had to damn go. None of my friends smoked. I hated not smoking in restaurants. I knew I smelled bad. I knew my daughter would have children one day and NEVER let me near them smoking. Both my parents and grandparents have/had serious health issues due in large part to smoking. It was way past time to quit.

After many attempts, I found locking myself away in a nonsmoking home with a bottle of valium and going cold turkey to work best. On the third day I was over the absolute worst. I DID shake and crave and feel sick to my stomach. I DID hate people. I had already stopped drinking a few years earlier, but I even quit drinking colas because they triggered me to want a cig.

Like the person above said, Just say no, smoke the last one, put it out and then let " I don't smoke anymore." become your mantra. Best of luck. You're strong and I know you can do it.

Best wishes,
terri


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I find myself saying while having a cig:

"This could be my last one"

I have to replace could with WILL. I can't fake the "will" or it won't work.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Rev, 
I've been away this week because of a huge personal crisis. I'm basically homeless. That being said, God's providing. Now onto your smoking problem, which is, beleive it or not, more important in the longterm than my little life-hiccup that is going on, because it can affect your health for decades...

Martin is right....sort of. Nicotine is out of your system within _less_ than two weeks...unless you are overweight. Nicotine, like all poisons, is stored in your adipose tissues - fat cells. Women have more fat in their bodies, and thus, a harder time stopping the cravings, as nicotine is being continually released from their fat tissue. Best ways to clean it out? Exercise. Now about the craving...how best to stop them? The cravings caused by nicotine occur from a lack of dopamine in your neurons. Dopamine is your pleasure neurotransmitter. Its released during pleasurable, energetic experiences, _or_ when you ingest nicotine or cocaine. You will have to find a way to replace the dopamine while you are withdrawing. May I make a suggestion? Change your diet. Eat a high protein _and_ high carb diet. Stay away from carbs with corn syrup or artificial sweeteners. Just eat natural. This will accomplish two things - sugars help stop cravings and increase your serotonin, and protein increases your dopamine. Next, work out. Nothing major. Walk for a half hour a day outdoors. If you really want to increase your sense of well-beings, sleep better, and reduce cravings, then take a B-vitamin complex as well. These dietary adjustments will continue to make you healthier, more energetic, and more clear-headed, long after your nicotine problem ends.

As for the psychological, my friend has an interesting approach - he gives himself a window for smoking each day. And each day, he makes the window smaller. He started out with a four hour window. He smokes as much as he wants in the four hours. Each day, he lessons it. He's down to 5 minutes now, and he smokes as many as he can in that window. When he gets down to 30 seconds, he figures he can quit. He too, is a computer programmer, and doesnt lead a very healthy lifestyle.

Now, as for your mother - dont beleive that. More than likely he has diagnosed her with Emphysema. That is the most common smoking related disease for which oxygen is used. She has to quit NOW and star exercising, but her cells and her lung's alveoli _could_ detox with simple exercise and abstinence over 5 years. Have her take something that regulates bodily inflammation like antioxidants and turmeric or Omega 3 fatty acids, and make her get _fresh_ oxygenated air around a park or forest. The body can do wonders in 5 years - doctors just give the worst case prognosis so that they arent liable. Nobody blames them if the patient does _better_ than they anticipate. You guys will all be alright. Oh yeah - and do this with Sarah. Its easier to quit when someone holds you accountable.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

yea and drink some green tea. its so healthful i think they should put it in the tapwater. i would brush my teeth with it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont know if green tea is any good for giving up smoking but it is really healthy for you. I think it also has anti-cancer properties as well.

I think dopamine is the main culprit in smoking addiction but i believe that tobacco also has harmala alkaloids which act as a MAOI. This probley plays a small role atleast in the withdrawal syndrome.

Bupropion (zyban, wellbutrin) acts as a dopamine re-uptake inhibitor which is why it's useful as stop smoking thearapy. I dont think it's anymore effective then the patch on average but i found it to be much better. The patch didnt help me at all and neither did the gum.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Rev,
It's Wednesday now.
Did you just say no?
Did you use the word "will"?
Come on, do it. I've been miserable without
them. Come join the club. One day you'll
never believe you did smoke.
Just do it.
Thinking positive thoughts for you.
Not gonna let it go.
t*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I have not yet quit but my mother "has". She's on her 5th day without a smoke. She's on the patch.

If she can quit, anyone can.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

It's been another week.

Do it. You'll smell better. 

The Ghost of Smoker's Past

t*


----------

